# Imp Guard Armoured Company



## Grinning Daemon (Jan 5, 2007)

Lo all

I've been out of the game for a few years and always wanted to create an Imp Guard tank army.

Now, under these fancy new rules, is there an official way of doing this or do I have to come up with some convoluted plan using the standard codex?


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

You will need to get the official rules from the WD294 I believe from the gamesworkshop pages, as they are tourney legal in the 2007 GT circuit.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

if you go on the GW website there is a PDF you can download, which has a tank company codex in it. there are no rules for ti in the IG codex.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

but you can make a standard IG tank army using the doctrines, light infantry[i think] makes it so every squad can, and must take a chimera. this means you have a minimium of 5 chimeras in the army to start with before you can play about with Russes and other goodies.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

jigplums said:


> but you can make a standard IG tank army using the doctrines, light infantry[i think] makes it so every squad can, and must take a chimera. this means you have a minimium of 5 chimeras in the army to start with before you can play about with Russes and other goodies.


It`s actually Mechanized, light infantry in tanks?, wierd

I have also got a 2000pts army of nothing but tanks, its great fun rules in White darf 296 (UK), or like someone said the GW site


----------



## Grinning Daemon (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome thanks, puttinga few lists together now for approval by you lot and then some proxy playtesting to see what I really feel like.

What were the reasons behind the incredible prices for the command tank and the tank ace? 100 pts and 65 pts seem quite a lot for +1 to the tank's ballistic skill...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It;s worth noting that the rules on the side are a fair sight different (and a lot better, IMO) than the old WD/Chapter Approved rules.

Anyone who plays an armored company should check out the PDF and see what's changed


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, the PDF is the way to go. It has the full list of vehicles and the actual army list with all the cool upgrades that ignore meltas and eldar lance technology. Nifty stuff. I have a pretty large Tank Detachment:

Mars Pattern Exterminator
Ryza Executioner
2 converted Vanquishers
converted Destroyer
2 basilisks
armageddon pattern basilisk
2 hellhounds
3 demolishers
8 leman russ battle tanks
Weismann's baneblade superheavy
Stormblade superheavy

I traded off an old warhound titan for the stormblade and other models. No one would play against it and people seem to really want to see what the stormblade can do, which is massacre units of any toughness. The weismann's baneblade i lucked out getting from someone exiting the hobby. All it cost me was some high-end vodka!
Versus other tank detachments I am 11 - 0 - 0.
Versus other armies I am 4 - 0 - 1. The tie was from a randomly rolled nightfight that zonked all my tanks range and worthfulness, but my demolishers and hellhounds saved me.


-Khaine-


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

On a somehat tangental side note, I;d like to complain that according to the Crush and Grind docterine, the only reason that tank shock does';t kill people is because the tank drivers are squeamish about running people over. Except the hardcore Guardies that is.

...Yeah


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, that and the whole 'they're running away from the sixty-five tons of screaming metal doom as fast as possible in terrain where the tank's lucky if it goes ten kilometres an hour, where every five minutes a tread gets caught on something and buggers the tank up, and when a large number of people with rather big weapons are trying fairly hard to make your tank explode' thing.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Except that the fluff for crush and grind just says that thee tank crews have no qualms about crushing people, so therefore their tank shocks can kill. It makes no other explanation as to why their tank shocks are lethal.

THerefore, the only reason tank shocks arenlt lethal is because the crew doesn;t want to run people over ;-)


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Whoever wrote it obviously has no idea of how tank combat works in anything other than tanks against infantry on an open plain with nothing between them, something that never actually happen in any conflict ever, now or then. It's clearly the quickest excuse for a rule the guy could come up with.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Clearly. That doesn;t make it any less silly ;-)

"Quickest explanation" covers a lot of 40k fluff


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Tank companies are extremely annoying. In many ways.

Thats really all i have to say.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

They're only annoying because Tank Companies never have to meet their natural predator: Attack Helicopter Platoons. Though, admittedly, a Helicopter Platton army wouldstart an arms race in Flyer usage that would change the face of the game as we know it.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

It's terrible because unless you know before hand that you're getting a ton of armour thrown at you, there is no way in hell you have enough antitank in your list to effectively deal with an Armoured Company.

Also, thinking about it in a Marines list, it would be incredibly boring, consider Lascannons are heavy. Epitome of sit and shoot.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

They are annoying for the following reasons. In my opinion.

Hard to have enough Anti-Tank.
You must change your list like crazy.
Boring game.
Non-tank company person almost always loses.
Tanks are boring to look at.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually, I love the tank models and the idea of fielding a full army of nothing but is quite appealling to me. If it is as broken as everyone says against other armies then it is likely I won't ever do so, but the idea is sweet as hell.


Mmmmm.....tanks.....


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Non-tank company person does not almost always lose, unless you're playing on an open field. If you do what every half-decent general gas done against the Tank Rush since its inception, and run all your troops into cover. Just like in real life, there's not really much any tank commander can do against a heavily-entrenched enemy, where they can't even see where the heavy weapons fire is coming from, let alone counterattack it. The entire point of a Tank Company Commander's game is to draw their opponents into the open, where, if they aren't specifically designed to deal with them, the tanks always win. As such, they _must_ play a proactive game. The moment you force them to react to you, you've got the upper hand. Deny them targets, use every scrap of cover, and turn your tank-busting weaponry against them without fail every turn. Any reasonably-built army has enough firepower to beat a tank company if they aren't stupid about it. And always remember, attrition will _always_ be in your favour.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've played against a tank company, and honestly... I find it easier to beat than regular Imperial Guard armies. The Imperial Guard is a tremendously powerful army in-game, but not broken by any means. 

I've played an Imperial Guard army on completely open terrain. I wouldn't say that they'd almost always lose in that situation, by any means. There's no meaningful restrictions on line of sight, so the heavy weapons can draw a bead to whatever they need to shoot, and there are so many of the guardsmen that you can't hope to outshoot them. That leaves you with a dash through no-man's land, and let me tell you... even with Space Marines, all those lasguns peppering you as you run forward hurts quite a bit.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I've played against a tank company, and honestly... I find it easier to beat than regular Imperial Guard armies.


That is what I have heard more than a few times as well.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Any jackass with a missile launcher can deal with a tank. It takes a bit more finesse to deal with 200 infantrymen.


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

The way I see it, if you don't have enough anti-tank to deal with an Armoured Company, you don't have enough anti-tank period. An Armoured Company has less models than regular guard, or most any army. You just need to be smart with your anti-tank units and as said earlier, use cover to your advantage.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

the only thing I need to say about this subject is that crack and melta grenades will win the day for you against them.


----------

